# Things Learned from Richard III's Grave (w/video)



## J-Sun (Feb 17, 2015)

Secrets of the Dead - Resurrecting Richard III (54:41 pbs.org)

I was linked to the episode by a The History Blog article. It somehow seems a little touched up for dramatic purposes (or strong on narrative and light on substantiation of details or something) but was very interesting. (Though I think the most amazing thing about it all was just the work of the armorer - that's incredible skill to me, whether it's special armor or just "ordinary" armor.)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 17, 2015)

I just read Josephine Tay's "Daughter of Time". 
Did Richard, Henry Tudor (more to gain) or someone else kill the Princes?
Richard III is an interesting character.


----------

